# Ralph's new toy



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are some pictures of Ralph with his latest play thing..... An old bucket!!
(Sorry for all the individual posts & apologies I can't post videos!)
He absolutely loves it & plays with it for ages, he rolls it, pushes it, noses it, chucks it, picks it up & carries it - it is so funny to watch.
He will sit at the glass door crying to go out & play with it!! 
Anyone else's poo have an unusual play thing?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pushing it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Chucking it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rolling it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Carrying it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Chasing it!
The possibilities are endless


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ha Ha! Those are great! Oh how I wish you could post a video.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Ha Ha! Those are great! Oh how I wish you could post a video.


So do I! 
He is so funny with his bucket.
And as I have just been reunited with Ruby's litter sister darecy (how exciting) I was looking on some filming from when we just got ruby, there is some film of an 8 week old ruby, and a 7 month old very hairy Ralph, playing & fighting tug o war & chasing with a tea-towel. It is so funny & precious - I must sort out how to post videos xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A lovely photo sequence Tracey. Zorbie plays with a buckets too. On the farm this is actually a huge pain in the neck. The strangest thing Rufus played with was when he was a puppy he had a fetish for those spring style door stoppers. Boiing.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> A lovely photo sequence Tracey. Zorbie plays with a buckets too. On the farm this is actually a huge pain in the neck. The strangest thing Rufus played with was when he was a puppy he had a fetish for those spring style door stoppers. Boiing.


We should have more zorbie pics on here please!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely pictures. Is the bucket still in one piece!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic 

Chance was quite a fan of plant pots when she was a pup but thankfully she grew out of it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a cute pic of chance! X


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Love the one of Chance running with the pot!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love Ralph. He's such fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey Tracey, I liked that you called him Zombie, he can be sort of monsterish.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Hey Tracey, I liked that you called him Zombie, he can be sort of monsterish.


Ha that was the auto spell corrector on the iPad - I have amended it!
But I'm sure he can be a monster!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love Ralph. He's such fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! He does have some funny quirky ways about him, like you can't touch anything with your feet, he'll growl and go for your feet!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The best toys are those that encourage children or 'poos to use their imaginations... In Ralph 's world I'm pretty sure that is no bucket!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ralph is on my..........wait for it...........he's on my *bucket list *


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Buy tons of toys and what do they play with??? Just like children . . . . I still remember my girls rolling down a hill over and over in a Refrigerator cardboard box that had been discarded. Sami and Carley love the tops off of hairspray cans and empty crunchy water bottles.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mazz my jokes pail in comparison to yours.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You have such class though, in spades


----------

